# Interview with David Murray of SEIBEI



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Interview with David Murray of SEIBEI | How to start a Clothing Company

Interesting and nice interview with our co-forum member David (Seibei)! Congrats David, .


----------

